# How to promote my t-shirts store? Can be this a way?thi



## tshirtbahamas (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello guys!!!
I just start like two months ago my tshirts business on a retail store. it been good. NOW, yesterday a customer purpose me to work with them (THEY ARE SINGERS) IN MAKING SOME TSHIRTS FOR THEM, WITH THE NAME OF MY COMPANY AND THEY WILL BE POSTING THEIR PICTURES ALL OVER ON THE FACEBOOK, THEY HAVE OVER 40 000 FRIEND ON THE FACEBOOK, THEY DO NOT ASK ME FOR ANY $, I BELIEVE THEY WANT TO GROW AS MY COMPANY GROW, AND ADVERTISE THEMSELVES ALSO, QUESTIONS:


 _*IS IT A GOOD WAY TO ADVERTISE MY BUSINESS?*_
_*IF, YES, HOW CAN MY BUSINESS WIN ALWAYS?
*_

(SORRY GUYS I CAN NOT WRITE ENGLISH TOO GOOD)
​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It's hard to say how it would work for you. There's no guarantee you'd make money off the Facebook posts.

However, if they pay for the custom t-shirts you make for them, there is a 100% chance you'll get paid for your work  

If they love the quality of your work and are delighted by your customer service, they will naturally share your business with their friends without having to *pay* for them to spread the word.


----------



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

I say go for it even if it cost you 2 t shirts. You won't know unless you try.


----------



## tshtcan (Apr 10, 2012)

drcigg said:


> I say go for it even if it cost you 2 t shirts. You won't know unless you try.


I also agree, as they have good number of friends, I am sure few of them will notice your company name on the t-shirts.


----------



## LeeVanCliff (Apr 10, 2012)

Go For It!


----------



## Celly Hard (Feb 22, 2012)

I think this sounds like a good idea, as long as they pay you for the shirts its free advertising then! They sell their shirts with your name on it, then people will notice your brand. It is a win win situation.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

tshirtbahamas said:


> THEY DO NOT ASK ME FOR ANY $


But I'm betting they did ask for you to supply the shirts for free in exchange for putting your company name on them though, right?

If it is just a few shirts, might not be a bad idea. If it is a large number of shirts, they need to pay you for your services. We all dream of that "Big Deal" to move us into the next level, if you think it is a good idea, go for it. Don't let the negative comments (not that anyone here has been negative) of a few sqaush your dreams!

Good luck and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## tshirtbahamas (Oct 13, 2011)

thank guys!!! i am goin for it!!! THANK YOU, U ALL ARE AMAZING!!!


----------



## tshirtbahamas (Oct 13, 2011)

hey guys!!!
what i am goin to do is give them a very good discount for the chance to put my logo is every t-shirt they wear.
what r u all thinking guys????????


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

tshirtbahamas said:


> hey guys!!!
> what i am goin to do is give them a very good discount for the chance to put my logo is every t-shirt they wear.
> what r u all thinking guys????????



Even if all you do is cover your costs (material,supplies,labor) it sounds like a good deal for you to test out with a small amount of product.


----------



## tshirtbahamas (Oct 13, 2011)

tcrowder said:


> Even if all you do is cover your costs (material,supplies,labor) it sounds like a good deal for you to test out with a small amount of product.


Excellent idea!!! I am covering my costs, and try it!!!


----------



## attitudeshirts (Apr 11, 2012)

All u can lose is few shirts


----------

